# Şi mie mi s-a făcut dragă Paula ciudat de repede



## Bântuit

Salut !

*"Şi mie mi s-a făcut dragă Paula ciudat de repede."*


Mi se pare neclar*ă*, nu pot s-o înţeleg.


----------



## idealu

Scrie toata propozitia aici


----------



## Bântuit

http://oamenisicarti.blogspot.com/2009/12/10.html

Este scrisă aici ,numărul 6.


----------



## farscape

N-am putut să descifrez contextul din blog, dar e clar că această propoziţie se refera la o acţiune definită de cealaltă participantă (Paula) la dialog:

De exemplu, dacă Paula ar spune că i-e foame:

Paula: Mi s-a făcut foame.
Autor: Şi mie mi s-a făcut (foame), draga Paula, (ciudat) neaşteptat de repede.


Best,


----------



## Bântuit

Mulţumesc foarte mult pentru ajutorul tău.


----------



## LucianU

Nu cred că vorbitorul se adresează unei anumite Paula. Cred că el spune, de fapt, că a început să o îndrăgească pe Paula ciudat de repede. Dacă i se adresa Paulei, apelativul ”dragă Paula” trebuia pus între ghilimele.


----------



## farscape

[]QUOTE] Nu cred că vorbitorul se adresează unei anumite Paula. Cred că el spune, de fapt, că a început să o îndrăgească pe Paula ciudat de repede. [/QUOTE]

Ai dreptate, LucianU, am gasit paragraful în cauză (pentru că am trecut - de data asta  - prin tot conţinutul blog-ului că să ajung la sursă) şi întradevăr, cam asta vrea autorul sa comunice in blog: Paula i-a deveit dragă ciudat de repede, dar o face într-un mod ciudat/incorect:

"Şi mie mi s-a făcut dragă Paula ciudat de repede. Ce să-i faci, dacă e grozavă? La fel a fost şi cu Ioana şi Anca. Ba cred că şi cu Ileana."

"Paula mi-a devenit dragă" sau "Paula mi-a căzut cu drag" sunt formulari corecte. Sunt uimit de cât de multă pasiune pune românul în exprimări teribiliste menite să atragă atenţia dar mă consolez repede spunăndu-mi că aşa evoluează o limbă modernă 

Mulţumesc penru clarificare, LucianU 



> Dacă i se adresa Paulei, apelativul ”dragă Paula” trebuia pus între ghilimele.



Cât despre ghilimele, sincer să fiu, nu-nţeleg de ce sunt necesare, poate pentru ca eu nu desluşesc decât sensul pe care l-am explicat mai sus, în segmentul de dialog. Poate poţi să mă lămureşti, dacă nu te superi, LucianU? (Apelativ este numai *draga*, între noi fie vorba.)

Toate bune,


----------



## LucianU

Da, am gândit una şi am scris alta. Vroiam să spun ”virgule”.


----------

